# Justice League Unlimited - New episodes in spring or summer



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

01/10/2006: "Dini on next season of Justice League Unlimited"

The Comics2Film Fan Feed notices Paul Dini's mentioning to The Continuum of his writing a Justice Leage Unlimited episode set to air in the near future on Cartoon Network. In the new adventure,


Spoiler



"Supergirl is kidnapped to the 31st century for what the history books say was her last adventure. The Fatal Five appear, as do more than 20 Legionaires." The episode, titled "Far From Home," is the only one Dini has worked on for the show's current season.


A Cartoon Network representative has said that new episodes of Justice League Unlimited may air in late spring/summer.

--

This can't come soon enough as far as I'm concerned! :up:


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Whoever does the program scheduling at Toon Network should be shot.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I wish someone associated with the show (hint, hint) would explain to us why it keeps getting pushed back. By the time new eps air, it's going to have been, what, 8 months since it was on last?


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

I love this show but when the air episodes like this I don't expect how they expect to keep an audience.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

whoknows55 said:


> I love this show but when the air episodes like this I don't expect how they expect to keep an audience.


The characters have been around for a very long time, some over 60 years. A few months are not going to be a problem.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Yay, glad to hear those guest stars are going to make an appearance. I've been a huge fan of theirs for years. I used to have a rather comprehensive collection of their appearances going back to 1957 or 58.


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Wait a sec...did the last season actually "end" yet? Here's the listing from epguides.com:


```
Season 5

 79.   5- 1                17 Sep 05   I Am Legion
 80.   5- 2                17 Sep 05   Shadow of the Hawk
 81.   5- 3                24 Sep 05   Chaos at the Earth's Core
 82.   5- 4                24 Sep 05   To Another Shore
 83.   5- 5                            Flash and Substance
 84.   5- 6                            Dead Reckoning
 85.   5- 7                            Patriot Act
 86.   5- 8                            The Great Brain Robbery
 87.   5- 9                            Far From Home.
```
With the episode Dini describes in the spoiler being the last so far listed.

I was under the impression THIS season was to be a split season, restarting in the next few weeks and the season Dini's referring to is the 6th season starting late spring/early summer.

Keep hope...it will be good!


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

I heard they are delaying the continuation of the new season such that it coincides with the premier of Superman Returns. That's just hearsay though.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

balboa dave said:


> The characters have been around for a very long time, some over 60 years. A few months are not going to be a problem.


60 years? And it's only on Season 5?


----------



## whoknows55 (Jun 17, 2001)

balboa dave said:


> The characters have been around for a very long time, some over 60 years. A few months are not going to be a problem.


Yes the die hard comic fans with tivo will watch.

But we were going to watch anyway, it's the other random views a show needs to pick up to stay alive that will get lost with a schedule like this.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Is there any love for the Teen Titans not being renewed? Supposedly the Brotherhood of Evil story (the 3 eps that started Saturday) will be the end of the series.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

WinBear said:


> Is there any love for the Teen Titans not being renewed? Supposedly the Brotherhood of Evil story (the 3 eps that started Saturday) will be the end of the series.


That sux! I guess we should be glad they're going to finish the story and not cut off in the middle.


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

WinBear said:


> Is there any love for the Teen Titans not being renewed? Supposedly the Brotherhood of Evil story (the 3 eps that started Saturday) will be the end of the series.


While Teen Titans was often a bit sillier/more childish than I liked, overall I enjoyed the show and will be sad to see it end, but I feel that way about most superhero shows. Need more of them on, damnit!


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

bentleyml said:


> While Teen Titans was often a bit sillier/more childish than I liked, overall I enjoyed the show and will be sad to see it end, but I feel that way about most superhero shows. Need more of them on, damnit!


My initial reaction to TT was negative, but it grew on me. Besides, there's a major shortage of superhero shows.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I still have my Justice League and JLU SP's waiting...


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Bring back JLU- Clancy Brown needs more work!


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> Bring back JLU- Clancy Brown needs more work!


You can always enjoy him as Mr. Krabs on SpongeBob.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

hooray for search. now I won't start a new thread. 

weak. let's push back shows I want to watch. That's fun!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

"Flash and Substance" and "Dead Reckoning" have already aired in the UK. I guess that the Cartoon Network wants to encourage the usage of Bit Torrent.


----------



## robpickles (May 19, 2005)

WinBear said:


> Is there any love for the Teen Titans not being renewed? Supposedly the Brotherhood of Evil story (the 3 eps that started Saturday) will be the end of the series.


I am unsure but I know there was a new episode on this past Saturday (One week after your post said it would end) with a JLU type feel of all these new Titans coming out of the woodworks. I forget the name - "Titans Together" and then another called 'Things Change" with the return of Terra (sort of).

So I assume it is still going on.

Check out this site: Titans Go!

Rob


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

robpickles said:


> So I assume it is still going on.
> 
> Check out this site: Titans Go!
> 
> Rob


But, the first line on that website contains the phrase: _last Teen Titans episode of Season 5 (and perhaps ever),_


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

robpickles said:


> So I assume it is still going on.


Do not assume. It's been called the finale.


----------



## canyonero! (Apr 24, 2002)

Looks like the end of JLU 

http://www.aintitcool.com/display.cgi?id=22326


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

canyonero! said:


> Looks like the end of JLU
> 
> http://www.aintitcool.com/display.cgi?id=22326


Worst. News. Ever.


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> Whoever does the program scheduling at Toon Network should be shot.


I can't agree more. This would seem obvious but I guess we are just the viewing ignorant public.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

The Ain't-It-Cool-News article also says that the new shows are starting on Feb. 11th. It's not in the guide yet, so either it will be a last minute guide change or the article isn't completely accurate.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

I thought the series should have ended right after the Justice League said that they would dismantle the space station and create one on earth (I don't remember the title of the episode, but it was the one where they apologized and said they would go their separate ways, and then changed their minds). That would have been a nice ender in my opinion.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

FYI, the new episodes have already started airing in the UK. So they're available on torrent sites.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

That sucks. It's going to be really tough going from quite a few superhero shows on TV to having just one--and who knows what will happen to "The Batman" after the CW appears.

It's unfortunate that DC is such a bunch of jerks regarding their properties.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

figures.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Where do they get the idea that there will be a S/LSH series?


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Well ain't that just craptastical! :down:


----------



## myriadian (Sep 20, 2002)

oh shazam. 

M.


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

That just plain sucks.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

That bites.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

BURN IN HELL, DC!


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

allan said:


> BURN IN HELL, DC!


Wouldn't that be "Burn in hell, Cartoon Network"?


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

WinBear said:


> Wouldn't that be "Burn in hell, Cartoon Network"?


I got the impression that part of the problem is DC's analness about their property. Although CN's crappy scheduling certainly earns them a "Burn in hell".


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

CN has done crap with all the mature animated series. Masters of the Universe was a great program but they slotted it bad, and advertised it worse. Mattel was also partly to blame (notice the parallel to DC), so it was just a bad recipe to start with. Why tease us with something good if you're just going to fail?


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Cancelled? What the hell? Stupid stupid Time Warner!


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

scheckeNYK said:


> CN has done crap with all the mature animated series. Masters of the Universe was a great program but they slotted it bad, and advertised it worse. Mattel was also partly to blame (notice the parallel to DC), so it was just a bad recipe to start with. Why tease us with something good if you're just going to fail?


For what it's worth, I totally enjoyed the updated MOTU, but I thought it was 100% produced by a He-Man fanboy, and that he was done doing the show, but no one else could pick it up. I could be totally wrong, I thought I read that somewhere.

It's also a shame what's happening to JLU. Too bad both of these couldn't somehow survive (or at least throw the repeats on adult swim!


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

doom1701 said:


> That sucks. It's going to be really tough going from quite a few superhero shows on TV to having just one--and who knows what will happen to "The Batman" after the CW appears.
> 
> It's unfortunate that DC is such a bunch of jerks regarding their properties.


I thought I'd read that Warner recently (preparing for the Batman and Superman movie revivals?) bought up *all* the non-comics rights for all the DC (a Warner subsidiary) characters.

If I'm remembering this right, then it's entirely a Warner decision.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm not saying that I watched the new episodes but if I did, man were they awesome! :up:

How a show like this could get cancelled just pains me.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow, this is a show my whole family enjoys.. My 3.5yo loves it because she can easily pick out the characters. My wife and I enjoy the pretty darn good stories that came of out last years season.

I am guessing the liscenseing makes this an expesive show to produce.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

This has been the worst TV season for me. More shows that I enjoy have been canned than in any other season in my life.

Crap.


----------



## JustLiam (Apr 26, 2003)

Guys, Yes this is the last season but they are thinking of making a dvd movie that has already been written.
Also, I am up to episode 10 already. Its airing in the Uk. There are places to get it all over the net. And for those of you who prefer not to do it that way. The new eps are airing in the US either next Saturday or the one after at 8:30pm on cartoon network. 

Just sharing the happiness. Enjoy it while we have it. Too bad that will be it. 13 total eps.


----------



## Nylas (Apr 2, 2007)

JustLiam said:


> Guys, Yes this is the last season but they are thinking of making a dvd movie that has already been written.
> Also, I am up to episode 10 already. Its airing in the Uk. There are places to get it all over the net. And for those of you who prefer not to do it that way. The new eps are airing in the US either next Saturday or the one after at 8:30pm on cartoon network.
> 
> Just sharing the happiness. Enjoy it while we have it. Too bad that will be it. 13 total eps.


Sorry to ressurect this old post but I need to ask ... what dvd r u talking about ?
And can any1 tell me why they just stoped making JLU ? or anything in that univers? What's their dam reason ?


----------

